
One Page Dungeon Generator - polm23
https://watabou.itch.io/one-page-dungeon
======
rayalez
Looks amazing!

Note that the author also has a fantasy city generator:

[https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-
generator](https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-generator)

And mansion generator:

[https://watabou.itch.io/procgen-mansion](https://watabou.itch.io/procgen-
mansion)

If you're into that kind of stuff, there's a world map generator(by different
author):

[https://azgaar.github.io/Fantasy-Map-
Generator/](https://azgaar.github.io/Fantasy-Map-Generator/)

and this amazing tutorial on generating maps:

[https://mewo2.com/notes/terrain/](https://mewo2.com/notes/terrain/)

\----

Also, kinda relevant - awesome talks about modern procedural generation
techniques(with AI, Houdini, etc):

How AI will change 3D industry

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=FlgLxSLsYWQ](https://youtube.com/watch?v=FlgLxSLsYWQ)

Procedural world generation for Far Cry

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=NfizT369g60](https://youtube.com/watch?v=NfizT369g60)

Procedurally generating Manhattan for Spider Man

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=4aw9uyj9MAE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=4aw9uyj9MAE)

Mindblowing talks by Anastasia Opara (using cool math, deep learning, and a
lot of creativity to create crazy cool stuff)

[https://www.anastasiaopara.com/talks](https://www.anastasiaopara.com/talks)

She is the author of the most impressive procedural generation project I've
ever seen:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7J_9Xf_h_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7J_9Xf_h_U)

\----

Also, I myself have made a little tutorial about procedurally generating a 3D
landscape in Houdini:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=o3mbIRZhv20](https://youtube.com/watch?v=o3mbIRZhv20)

~~~
gota
Isn't watabou the guy that made the original Pixel Dungeon?

edit: yes, it is, it's in his page

I've used the code of Pixel Dungeon to teach programming - particularly the
vision and path finding algorithms.

Of course the code was not built for that but what it lacks in didactic
qualities it makes up for in _interest of the students in the domain_

------
neiman
Fantastic job!

I liked it so much that I went to look at the author Patreon[1]. His main
thing is creating medieval fantasy city generator[2], which looks even better.

[1] [https://www.patreon.com/watawatabou](https://www.patreon.com/watawatabou)
[2] [https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-
generator](https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-generator)

------
jayhoffs
This is awesome. The creator is Oleg Dolya[1], who created wonderful roguelike
mobile game Pixel Dungeon[2][3], which I spent months on playing on my tube
commute until I managed to finish it with all characters.

It's just wonderful how a single person (I assume) can get the balance of all
details and difficulty so right to produce something so rich and enjoyable.
Highly recommended.

[1] [https://twitter.com/watawatabou](https://twitter.com/watawatabou) [2]
[http://pixeldungeon.watabou.ru/](http://pixeldungeon.watabou.ru/) [3]
[https://github.com/watabou/pixel-dungeon](https://github.com/watabou/pixel-
dungeon)

------
harimau777
That is really cool! The quality on these is amazing!

I would love to read more about how it was made!

Also, it's a shame it's not open source. It would be cool to be able to add
features that are specific to your game (for example, replace the fantasy
things that can appear in rooms with Lovecraft themed things).

------
piotrkubisa
He is also an author of the Procgen Mansion [0][1][2] - procedural generator
of buildings with a floor plans, which includes stairs, doors and windows.

[0]: [https://watabou.itch.io/procgen-
mansion](https://watabou.itch.io/procgen-mansion)

[1]: The demo on that site utilizes keyboard not fancy buttons as in Fantasy
City Generator, I recommend to quickly read information about key bindings.

[2]:
[https://itch.io/jam/procjam2018/rate/321647](https://itch.io/jam/procjam2018/rate/321647)

------
pspeter3
I really enjoy all of the generative art watabou creates. I've started
learning Haxe just to understand their code.

~~~
tluyben2
Did they release the sourcecode? On reddit he says he does not want to yet?

~~~
mkesper
Made with Haxe + OpenFL, the source code is available here:
[https://github.com/watabou/TownGeneratorOS](https://github.com/watabou/TownGeneratorOS)

~~~
tluyben2
That's another project though isn't it? Great to see people using Haxe. Much
underrated.

------
bencollier49
"6\. An intricate puzzle, swears when solved"

Brilliant!

~~~
jfk13
Neat! A slightly less pleasing description I saw was "A trunk holds a lamp and
a lamp", which has a definite smell of being machine-generated.

~~~
vanderZwan
I dunno, that reminded me of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRva7z8pvwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRva7z8pvwc)

------
0-_-0
The dungeons look great. One of the reasons is that they contain a lot of
symmetry, which makes them more artificial looking than a typical random maze.
Wonder how the code generates that symmetry...

~~~
blotter_paper
I don't know how this code base does it, but I've seen another random dungeon
generator that did a first pass generating symmetrical features and a second
pass adding asymmetries to get a symmetrical-but-not-too-symmetrical look.

------
wsc981
Another one that’s nice is a generator from Donjon. Source code only partially
available though. His site offers many different types of generators:
[https://donjon.bin.sh/d20/dungeon/](https://donjon.bin.sh/d20/dungeon/)

------
rambojazz
Is there the source code of this available somewhere?

------
jcaldas
Awesome. How easy would it be to generate a corresponding interactive 3d
environment?

------
hinkley
It seems to be scrolling off the lower right edge on mobile safari, even on a
tablet.

------
breadandcrumbel
Nice generator. But sometimes it makes a dungeon with alot of dying elves

------
hcarvalhoalves
Nice crisp graphics.

